# BlanketBack or bi-color?



## BlanketBackDuo (Jun 15, 2018)

I have a 6 week old female gsd, we got her from a breeder and she looks way darker than her parents I’m very curious if she’s a bi-color, here are some pics of her, here’s a picture of her and her father,


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Dad's definitely a blanket back, and the pup to me, from what I can see in that first picture, looks to be the same. True bi-color dogs seldom if ever have any tan showing anywhere other than the lower legs. They also have black penciling on the toes and tar heels (black fur on the lower black legs). But I'm no expert, so maybe someone else will chime in with a different perspective! Cute puppy!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What's the mother?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's darker because black and tan puppies change as the grow. The black will fade back leaving more tan.

Why did the breeder let you take him at 6 weeks?


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Very cute puppy! Not bi-color, but if both parents are blanket black and tan, then she probably will be as well. Impossible at 6 weeks to tell how much the black will recede, but the parent's coloring should give you some idea about what to expect.


----------



## BlanketBackDuo (Jun 15, 2018)

tim_s_adams said:


> Dad's definitely a blanket back, and the pup to me, from what I can see in that first picture, looks to be the same. True bi-color dogs seldom if ever have any tan showing anywhere other than the lower legs. They also have black penciling on the toes and tar heels (black fur on the lower black legs). But I'm no expert, so maybe someone else will chime in with a different perspective! Cute puppy!


 she has a bit of black on her paws which I thought she would be a bi-color! But I’ve talked to some people saying it might blend or fade away


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> She's darker because black and tan puppies change as the grow. The black will fade back leaving more tan.
> 
> *Why did the breeder let you take him at 6 weeks*?


Isn't this illegal in all of North America now?


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

She's very young, and lots of black and tan dogs will have black on their paws when they are puppies, especially those who will be blanket patterned as adults. My 6 year old female also had black on her toes and back legs when she was a puppy. As she grew up the black receded a bit up her legs, and the markings on her toes and heels disappeared. There is a chance that one or both parents carry the bi-color gene (which is recessive to black and tan, but dominant to black) and a litter from two black and tans could throw a bi-color, but in this case she doesn't look bi-color, at least not to me.


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

Definitely a blanket B&T. While in rare cases some bi colors can have small tan eyebrow points, for the most part they are black everywhere except the lower legs with black penciling on the front feet and tar heels on the back. Also the belly of Bis will stay black while blankets will have tan. She will continue to lighten. Beautiful pup!


----------



## JBjunior (Feb 8, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Isn't this illegal in all of North America now?


No. Not even half right for US.

https://www.animallaw.info/topic/table-state-laws-concerning-minimum-age-sale-puppies


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

JBjunior said:


> No. Not even half right for US.
> 
> https://www.animallaw.info/topic/table-state-laws-concerning-minimum-age-sale-puppies


Well that's depressing but I appreciate it.


----------

